# Suwannee Report!! (Great Weather)



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

As some of you Know I had the opportunity to fish at the mouth of the Suwannee River and its grass flats and rocks. I left early morning Thursday, with Sunny blue sky's to follow. With boat in towI finally make it to the great town of Suwannee,FL. Lets just say you can't hide from nobody in this town. Its made up of Vacation trailers combined with Million dollar vacation homes,one little store and one bar and restaurantwithvast creeks that make up the delta of the Suwannee River. Anyway, I get into town around 12:00 pm so we could start some fishing that day. Beautiful out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We get out to our fishing hole and here it comes, Black clouds from nowhere. Its starts lighting and then the rain from hell. It rained, and rained and rained and rained and rained. By Saturday I thought we would be fishing from the house windowBecause ofall the rain.Then the rain stopped and here comes the 30mph winds all day. So my trip consisted of Playing cards losing money and getting very shit canned. All I can say is the only thing I caught was a buzz.

A Tournament was going on. Weate breakfast withthe Guy that takes care of the Extreme Redfish Series. Seemed like a pretty neat set up for a Tournament.

Any how, I guess I need to make plans to go back soon.So I have something better to post. Like catching fish instead. I think I will be drinking water on Wed nightsget together. Sorry no photo's. I'm not incriminatingmyself with photo's.:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nophotos? Hmm,must have been a good trip:letsdrink Better luck next trip,weather wise at least. As far as drinking water on wed. nights,well its your lie tell it anyway ya want.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bonita dan (3/10/2008)*Nophotos? Hmm,must have been a good trip:letsdrink Better luck next trip,weather wise at least. As far as drinking water on wed. nights,well its your lie tell it anyway ya want.


Water my ass.....Glad you enjoyed your sausage fest down at the river ya ****oke


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike, my buddies here did have a sausage fest.Here is a pick of my buddies I fish with. This is a pick before we went out and I got a little buzzed.










Thats why I'm so tired!!! I told ya, The girls in CR love to fish.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pic of a group of post-ops:sick...you are still a ****!!!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I had to make sure they felt real.:baby


----------

